# Aire Website



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all

Just returned from France (Friday) Whilst staying on an Aire OH noticed a sticker for a website which offers a panoramic view of Aires they have listed.

The web site details are

http://www.panoramic-camping-rest-area-motorhome-france.com

Apologies if anyone else has posted this info.

Jacqui


----------

